# Del's Critter Control



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I spent a satisfying snowy afternoon installing one of Del Tapporo's Basic Critter Controls and battery power in the Lionel 0-6-0 that I found at a train show last weekend.The power is provided by two 7.2v ni-met hydride batteries in series giving 14.4, the same Radio Shack battery that I use for lights on my live steamers. What I like about these batteries is that they seem to maintain a relatively constant voltage and last quite long between charging.The instructions and solder-free connectors were great and Surprise, Surprise!, everything worked as it should the first time. I admit to being electronically challenged, and usually on projects like this, something comes along and befuddles me.
And, it was on sale! Thanks, Del.

Larry


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you had fun with it Larry. Always good to get feedback. 

You should have even more fun when things warm up a bit and you can get back outside! I have lots of new projects I need to get outside and test, but my layout still has several inches of snow on it, and it's been colder than ....


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent yesterday helping Wesley install a Critter control in a Woody with trailer. We put the batteries, control and a simple sound board in the trailer. The speaker will mount under the roof of the Woody. We also installed a DPDT switch that changes from rail to battery power. Rail power does not go to the control or the sound board. Everything worked great. Tomorrow Wesley is bringing another friend over to do a maiden run of his brand new C19 steamer. My track is clear and the weather in the 40's. Thanks Dell, have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I envy you guys that can do these electronic thingys...I have trouble with my Christmas lights...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Vaughn on 17 Dec 2009 06:49 AM 
I envy you guys that can do these electronic thingys...I have trouble with my Christmas lights... 
Bob, Del's stuff is super easy to hookup. He supplies excellent instructions. They work right nicely as well...


----------

